# ***OFFICIAL*** Matt Mitrione vs. Roy Nelson Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Roy takes it.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Takin' it back to 09, Roy with the crucifix stoppage.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Mitrione via POINTS


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nelson by being better in every way.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Going with Nelson, Mitrione hasn't done anything to prove he can handle any good heavyweight fighters.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Nelson by being better in every way.


This is what I'm thinking. I don't see Mitrione outpointing Roy all night, and he certainly won't out grapple him.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Meathead by such a beatdown that when Roy wakes up he finally realizes that he's a MIDDLEWIEGHT.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Meathead by such a beatdown that when Roy wakes up he finally realizes that he's a MIDDLEWIEGHT.


I hope so!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Mitrione is a great guy, outside of the TUF house... But he isn't that good a fighter. Hell, if I was half a foot taller I'd beat him.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roy via overhand right.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Roy by overhand right.

edit: dammit GR


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Roy via RNC. Gonna show off his highly underrate grappling skills. Neither MIr nor Werdum could sub him.

Which brings me to question. Along with his ridiculous chin, is Roy Nelson unfinishable?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Ddog0587 said:


> Which brings me to question. Along with his ridiculous chin, is Roy Nelson unfinishable?


If I remember correctly, Arlovski KO'd him a few years ago. That was after a horrible referee stand-up, while Nelson was working a kimura on Arlovski.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Ddog0587 said:


> Roy via RNC. Gonna show off his highly underrate grappling skills. Neither MIr nor Werdum could sub him.


Did they even try¿ I can't really recall the Mir fight, but as far as I remember, Werdum just used him as a punching bag to show his new MT skills. So that doesn't really count for Nelson's grappling skills.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Did they even try¿ I can't really recall the Mir fight, but as far as I remember, Werdum just used him as a punching bag to show his new MT skills. So that doesn't really count for Nelson's grappling skills.


Roy beat Mir in a nogi grappling match.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Meathead is going to destroy him wooooooooo yeah !


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mitrione is overrated. He apparently made all these huge steps forward beating on low level UFC fighters. Roy takes it anyway he wants to.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Excited to see whatever improvement training with Floyd Mayweather's uncle will have with Nelson's boxing.






Mitrione training with Overeem, Vitor, Rashad, Tyrone Spong etc at Blackzilians, you'd think he'd improve (or get beat up) a lot too.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I honestly don't get the Mitrione hype, guy was just taken down and raped by Kongo.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I honestly don't get the Mitrione hype


He's only been in MMA 3 years.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Trix said:


> He's only been in MMA 3 years.


I know.

But Roy despite the fact he's an idiot, and a goofball he's tough as nails, he's got power and he's not bad on the ground, I'd certainly place him above Kongo. Mitrione's in his mid-thirties so I don't see him making a serious run and he's looked good against low level guys, when he stepped up to fight Kongo he got beat up and I imagine Roy will beat him up also. I think he's better in every area.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Would love to see Matt pull this off but i'm guessing it's his head that's receiving that part.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> But Roy despite the fact he's an idiot


Wait, what?

He's one of the most intelligent guys in the UFC...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I don’t think there is any hype on meathead. (maybe a little from me) Either you like him or you don’t. I like him a lot. Mostly from his personality on the MMA hour but also because of the poise and comfort in the cage he’s shown from the beginning of his career. I don’t think there’s anyone anywhere that thinks Matt is the next champ but considering he’s just 6 fights away from getting choked by Mcsweeny, I think he’s done well. Roy is a big challenge for Matt But not an unreasonable one.

WAR MEATHEAD. mir is next


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> He's one of the most intelligent guys in the UFC...


This! 

TUF really really doesn't depict guys how they actually are.
Meathead isn't just intelligent, he's a hilarious guy too.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

if anyone is overrated its NELSON.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

AJClark said:


> This!
> 
> TUF really really doesn't depict guys how they actually are.
> Meathead isn't just intelligent, he's a hilarious guy too.


I meant Roy is one of the smartest, not Meathead. Though Meathead seems pretty smart too.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> I meant Roy is one of the smartest, not Meathead. Though Meathead seems pretty smart too.


Oh yeah, my bad, I misread it. I stand by it though 

I like both guys but it's high time Roy tried out LWH, so I want him to lose (though I don't think he will).


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Not really a huge fan of either but I think they'll both make a fun fight. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got a feeling this fight goes the distance and gets horribly ugly horribly fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

How are these 2 going to be able to go 5 rounds?


----------



## NealCombs (Dec 5, 2012)

Big country all the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NealCombs (Dec 5, 2012)

UFCfan4Life said:


> How are these 2 going to be able to go 5 rounds?


5 rounds what are you talking about 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

NealCombs said:


> 5 rounds what are you talking about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Maine events have been 5 rounds for a while but this might be 3 since Meathead took it on short notice, hard to believe even on short notice though that somebody would think fighting Nelson in a 5 round fight would be a disadvantage.


----------



## NealCombs (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow! Pat crazy knock out no sir you ain't to small!!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NealCombs (Dec 5, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Maine events have been 5 rounds for a while but this might be 3 since Meathead took it on short notice, hard to believe even on short notice though that somebody would think fighting Nelson in a 5 round fight would be a disadvantage.


Oh okay roger that 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep, it's 5, brehs.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

If this goes past 2 rounds I'll be amazed.

Nelson times him on the outside and crushes him as Matt comes in to attack.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Mitrione has the worst cardio I've ever seen. Anyone else remember from TUF?


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm predicting this fight goes like alot of big country's other fights....he gets underestimated and KO's Mitrione


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> If this goes past 2 rounds I'll be amazed.
> 
> Nelson times him on the outside and crushes him as Matt comes in to attack.


If this fight goes past two rounds I'm gonna cry, change the channel or both


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

So. Many. Empty seats


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Guys that big shouldn't be allowed to wear shorts that short.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope Roy Nelson wins by one of his patented hillbilly haymakers.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> I'm predicting this fight goes like alot of big country's other fights....he gets underestimated and KO's Mitrione


Doubt he's being underestimated going into this fight.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

am i the only one who sees this?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm thinking Mitrione by KO/TKO.

Sounds crazy yeah


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Goldie and Rogan seems to forget that Shane Carwin went to a decision with JDS, took a vicious beating, kept going, landed some offense and came close to winning with that choke at the end. I get that you're trying to hype the fight but don't ignore history to do it.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol, Nelson is a kung fu fighter?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Just a matter of time.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Goldie and Rogan seems to forget that Shane Carwin went to a decision with JDS, took a vicious beating, kept going, landed some offense and came close to winning with that choke at the end. I get that you're trying to hype the fight but don't ignore history to do it.


What choke?

What the hell are you talking about


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

As expected.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:laugh:

Dat hillbilly haymaker.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Loved Mitrione's kicks, but standing and trading with Big Country was a dumb idea.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

how do you not love this f***ing guy


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That didn't last long.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

He could KO Bones. 
HE WOULD KO BONES!


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

AJClark said:


> He could KO Bones.
> HE WOULD KO BONES!


Damn right he would.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Nelson's power is ridiculous.


----------



## NealCombs (Dec 5, 2012)

NealCombs said:


> Big country all the way!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


What I say?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good stuff, love me some Country.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Yup just as i predicted


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Dana White can't stand Roy Nelson. He's not a happy man right now.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

LoL I love it. Nelson looks like the toughest guy at the bar.

That was fun to watch. Brawling with Nelson isn't a great idea as shown there.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Big Country vs Bigfoot


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This guy. I have never seen an athlete such as Roy. Out of shape, lack of training + nutrition + diet yet is a HIGHLY SKILLED fighter. It's quite an anomaly. 

Funny as Mitrione threw the lhk I was thinking about the Mirko fight. Next thing he gets drilled with a nice three hit combo. Kinda wanted to see Mitrione take this. 

Roy vs Hunt should be fun if it's all stand up.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Haha at him saying he's just learning about this combo thing. Look out JDS and Cain. =P

I hope he's for real when he's talking about how he feels like Randy and Chuck did in the sense where he feels like he's just getting started despite being 36 years old. I want to see him in the UFC for a while.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd actually like to see Nelson vs Hunt.

It'd be the only Mark Hunt fight I'd ever want to see.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

How can you not like Hunt? seriously...


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> How can you not like Hunt? seriously...


If your name's Roflcopter and you live in your mums basement. His name in real life is probably Roflcopter.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Nelson vs. Hunt, I wouldn't mind seeing that


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Nelson vs. Hunt sounds like a fun scrap. It needs to be booked for pure entertainment purposes.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> I'd actually like to see Nelson vs Hunt.
> 
> It'd be the only Mark Hunt fight I'd ever want to see.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I think Nelson would drag Hunt to the ground and sub him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Of course, but there's also the outside shot that he lays him out with a right hand.


That's what makes it so great.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

If Nelson decided to stand, bang and look for one of those hillbilly haymakers against Hunt, he'd be laid out.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Nelson vs Anderson pls.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Big Country strikes again! This just has to irk Dana something awful, he hates Roy, but every time Roy fights he just gains more fans. I'm still waiting for that elusive Roy Nelson submission that has to happen one day though. Rogan talks about his ground skills so much it's annoying, I just want Roy to validate that someday.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

RearNaked said:


> Nelson vs Anderson pls.


I think Roy will be surprised because Anderson will take the shot and dish it back. 



Wookie said:


> Big Country strikes again! This just has to irk Dana something awful, he hates Roy, but every time Roy fights he just gains more fans. I'm still waiting for that elusive Roy Nelson submission that has to happen one day though. Rogan talks about his ground skills so much it's annoying, I just want Roy to validate that someday.


Hhahah...I could see Dana shaking his head everytime. "I can't beepin...get this fat beepin guy out of my beepin life."


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> If your name's Roflcopter and you live in your mums basement. His name in real life is probably Roflcopter.


*No need for that, drop it.*

Not to sound like a dick or anything but that's exactly how i saw this fight going tbh.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

'I've only trained striking since 2009.'

'Fat guys can go 5 rounds.'

'I can do combos now, like Randy and Chuck.'

Priceless. Lush knockout.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Early stoppage. My boy was robbed.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Early stoppage. My boy was robbed.


Ha, your boy got tooled! Layed in that foetus position, looked like he wanted to go back in his mother! :thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Early stoppage. My boy was robbed.


No way. He wasn't going to be getting up with Nelson dropping those bombs on him.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I miss you oldy.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Early stoppage. My boy was robbed.





Tyson Fury said:


> Ha, your boy got tooled! Layed in that foetus position, looked like he wanted to go back in his mother! :thumb02:





Terror Kovenant said:


> No way. He wasn't going to be getting up with Nelson dropping those bombs on him.


:laugh: I miss him too Ape.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

K R Y said:


> :laugh: I miss him too Ape.


I hope its not lost on anyone that I knew Oldie was joking. Have to be crazy on acid to think it was an early stoppage. I hoped the words and emoticon I used would be enough to show this.

Bloody forums. You really do have to spell everything out don't ya! :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was a little confused as to why when Herb was picking up the mouthpiece in the cage he didn't stop it to find out who was missing it.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

If there had been a break in the action he would have stopped it, but he saw the writing on the wall. Roy had found his range and realized he had nothing to fear from Meathead's hands and was absorbing the kicks. Once Nelson figures you out, it's pretty much over.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Tyson Fury said:


> I hope its not lost on anyone that I knew Oldie was joking. Have to be crazy on acid to think it was an early stoppage. I hoped the words and emoticon I used would be enough to show this.
> 
> Bloody forums. You really do have to spell everything out don't ya! :thumb02:


I was just saying I like oldies sarcasm. Your thumbs up was enough to do the trick, don't worry. 



Toxic said:


> I was a little confused as to why when Herb was picking up the mouthpiece in the cage he didn't stop it to find out who was missing it.


I think he was trying to get in for a break but never had the opportunity. It kinda seemed like he was about to step in at one point but then Roy threw another punch.



RearNaked said:


> If there had been a break in the action he would have stopped it, but he saw the writing on the wall. Roy had found his range and realized he had nothing to fear from Meathead's hands and was absorbing the kicks. Once Nelson figures you out, it's pretty much over.


Ya Nelson's confidence built very quickly in that fight. Matt was outclassed in the striking department.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I was a little confused as to why when Herb was picking up the mouthpiece in the cage he didn't stop it to find out who was missing it.


Yah same here. You know he was going to stop it, but he saw that they were in the heat of battle. Multiple times it looked like he wanted to step in. That's a hard one to call. I also noticed that Mitrione was hesitant because he knew he was unguarded. Mentally that makes you freeze and that's it. Not that it made a difference. Nelson is a legitimate fighter. Only been TKOed by Arlovski I think.

Kinda reminds me of the time when Tyson got knocked down by Buster Douglas. He spent at least three seconds trying to put his own mouth piece back in. FAWK! That would be the beginning of his precipitous fall. He was 42:1.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Vera fell victim to the missing mouthpiece phenomenon vs Shogun too.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I wonder if that uppercut broke some of Mitrione's teeth without the mouthpiece to protect them.


----------

